# kill a crow



## Adam Boyer (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey I baught a Hammerli Titan 1000fps .177 pelet gun can it kill a crow?


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

i would go with a definate yes


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah it will take down a crow easy


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yep

Animal Armageddon!!!


----------

